# German Classic Car Show - Haigh Hall 11th August



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

This year's German Classic Car Show at Haigh Hall, Wigan is going to be on 11th August 2013. It's the same day as Audis In The Park but for those wanting a bit more variety or something closer to home up north then it may be for you. It's a really good family event and we've had an excellent time there in years past.

It is held to aid charity and this year funds are going to the Wigan & Leigh Hospice.

As regular attenders we've been allocated a nice big plot so we should be able to get plenty in. I plan to collect a minimum of £10 per car on the stand for our donation to the charity.

Who's up for it?

1) Phil
2) Andrea
3) Matt
4) Karen
5) Scott
6) Jonny
7) Shell
8) Steve
9) Alan
10) kurt
11) Sara
12) Marco
13) Jimmy
14) Henry
15) Shane


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Me


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mark, is this a TTOC stand?
I wanna come but not in TTOC.

Matt


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes please!

Could you make space for three of us? - Myself, Scott and Jonny (t'mill)


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Matt B said:


> Mark, is this a TTOC stand?
> I wanna come but not in TTOC.
> 
> Matt


Matt, you're one of the gang. Of course you can come!


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

If we still have the TT  we will be there


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Mark, is this a TTOC stand?
> I wanna come but not in TTOC.
> 
> Matt


Matt, as you may know or not know I organised the first two stands at this event even if a committee member of the TTOC seemed to think so and stated so in Absolutte last years was they were not a TTOC stands . However I did allow the TTOC to put up their banners on the stand. I guess one or two may have been under the impression it was a TTOC stand although I was at pains to state many times it was not but that it was a TTF event.

I organised it as a TTF event for two reasons. Firstly I was not a member of the TTOC for the second event and I wanted to maximise the numbers attending each given it is a charity event so it made sense to make it a TTF event. I have not read the rest of this thread but will do so after this post. I do hope however the stand will be open to all on the TTF as it was for the 2 previous years.

Les.

*EDIT*
I now see your in


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, it's being run along exactly the same lines. We'll probably put out some TTOC flags if they're not all being used at Audis In The Park but it is for charity so anyone with a TT (or even old friends in Seat Ibizas!) are welcome to join in.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be up for this as I've been struggling to get to the NW Monthly meets due to work and it will be good to see some familiar faces.
Steve


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

me too


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking forward to this. My 1st TT show


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Me too


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

If its not raining there will be plenty to look at, as its a good turn out from other clubs and the Quattros are not to be missed.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If I can book the day off I might just make this but as for displaying my Seat Ibiza on the TT stand sore thumbs come to mind :lol: Probably I best sneak in on the day as a show visitor me thinks.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Put me down for a place please, Mark 8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

You can put me down please mark, thought that would be a given.  :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Stick me down Mark, really enjoyed meeting you guys last year  ...if I can find my passport :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

jimmyf said:


> Stick me down Mark, really enjoyed meeting you guys last year  ...if I can find my passport :roll:


Hi jimmy, good to hear you are planning to come down. Should have 3 red ones this year :lol:

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Can I come too ??? :mrgreen: 
If so put my name down as well please 

Henry


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a good day out! Can you put me down for it please? It'll be great to meet u all .  
Shane


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

See as I'm not at a wedding this year could you please put me down


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

shell said:


> See as I'm not at a wedding this year could you please put me down


Wow, how many times have you been married.. :lol: 
Steve

Ps you've been away too long..


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Well a few  :lol:

Its been way to long tho, I need to pull my finger out  been buying lots tho, just need the pennies to fit now :lol:

Be great to catch up with you guys tho


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would have loved to come to this but got my name down for audis in the park. Shame there both the same day.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Just a bump for this in case some missed it.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Not long now...everyone still up for it 

I've got my Sat/Sun night's B&B booked at my brother-in-law's in Risley :roll:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We're really looking forward to it, it'll be here before we know it. Three QS's on the stand too!!! 

Karen & Scott


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Will there be a breakfast meet as in the previous 2 years when I organised the TTOC stand etc?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

les said:


> Will there be a breakfast meet as in the previous 2 years when I organised the TTOC stand etc?


How nice of you to volunteer Les - Let us know the time and place!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Cloud said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a breakfast meet as in the previous 2 years when I organised the TTOC stand etc?
> ...


Isn't that a responsibility of somebody on the TT stand


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you take us of the list mark as no TT now


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was thinking that the layout we had last year didn't really work. The public didn't seem keen to wander over, our cars were quite a way off from the road. We seemed to lack space last year where as we had more the year before. We can only see on the day really.

Mark - have you heard about the breakfast meeting place? Is this still in the plans? I'm not too bothered but others who travel a distance may well fancy it. If not do we meet up prior and go in convoy?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Mark. The first year I organised it we had a straight line of cars but people wanted s crescent which gave us more room to get cars in. The first year we couldn't get everyone in one line.I guess it all depends on the number of cars. Mark D did you request the same pitch as the previous 2 years?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

les said:


> Mark. The first year I organised it we had a straight line of cars but people wanted s crescent which gave us more room to get cars in. The first year we couldn't get everyone in one line.I guess it all depends on the number of cars. Mark D did you request the same pitch as the previous 2 years?


Indeed, myself and Derek came up with that plan but I'm sure we had less space last year and it didn't work.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Mark. The first year I organised it we had a straight line of cars but people wanted s crescent which gave us more room to get cars in. The first year we couldn't get everyone in one line.I guess it all depends on the number of cars. Mark D did you request the same pitch as the previous 2 years?
> ...


Nope in fact we had a bit more space as we pitched the gazebo at the side and could have used that for more cars. I did in fact ask for a little more space and they said we could use that.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, must have been the fact we didn't want to park under that damn tree.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really lookin forward to this show


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm told we're getting the same place.

Sadly I'm not going be able to go myself. Phil is going and will organise stuff on site. As for a cruise there, if you want to organise one Marco then by all means crack on with it.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

So is there a breakfast meet or not and if so what time and where?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Les,

Just got back from holiday, what have you got in mind for the breakfast meet? Is there anywhere on site?

I will contact Mark to get up to speed with what has been arranged.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Audiphil said:


> Hi Les,
> 
> Just got back from holiday, what have you got in mind for the breakfast meet? Is there anywhere on site?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil,
Sorry I m not organising or think of organising anything mate. All I can tell you is that the 2 previous shows at Haigh there were breakfast meets at one or other of the village halls. At these venues breakfasts were served for a few pounds with the proceeds going to the charity of the show. Also you had to book a breakfast in advance so they knew how many to cater for.

The person who should be able to advise is Mark Davies as he I assume is in contact with the organisers however maybe there is no breakfast meet this year but I would be surprised if there is not. The village halls are only 1/2 mile from the venue and each breakfast meet have been well attended. I am going to the show but as I no longer have my TT I won't be on the stand just a spectator this time. Hope that clears up any misunderstandings.

Cheers

Les.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've had very little contact from the organisers - in fact virtually nothing since I first booked a plot - and they've told me nothing about the breakfast meets. I wasn't aware that was something they arranged as I've never been to this show myself, so as it's not been mentioned I'm wondering whether they are doing them or not. They left me a message today to arrange to drop the passes off so I'll have a word with them then to see what's going on.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.classicshowsuk.co.uk/carshow ... asp?id=495


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know. Given that other car clubs met there prior it must be a common meeting place that the organisers of the German car show arranged. I'll have a look. Sorry you aren't coming Mark. I've only met there at the past two events to meet up for a convoy arrival as i don't want to eat. Maybe we head for the Village hall again anyway?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just seen they are doing a real roast hog on a spit. Lovely :roll:

I've emailed Phil the organiser about a breakfast. I'll let you know.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Just seen they are doing a real roast hog on a spit. Lovely :roll:


I saw that earlier - mmmmm, your favourite!!! 

We will have already eaten breakfast so meeting up with everyone to convoy in would be perfect.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I knew you'd have spied the hog roast :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Your passes all arrived this morning, together with a few more details for the event.

There is a breakfast meet and then drive to the show. There's no need to pre-book. It is from 8.00am to 10.30am at:

The Civic, Woods Road, Aspull, Wigan. WN2 1PJ.

I'd suggest everyone tries to get there before 9.30am to ensure you have time to get something to eat and get organised for the drive out. I'll get the passes to Phil before next week's monthly NW meet so you can either get them from him there or pick them up at the breakfast meet. You can register and enter the site from 7.45am onwards if you already have your pass with you.

On arrival you will be directed towards our plot. Your car has to remain there between 11.00am and 4.00pm. They're expecting 15 cars as per the list on the first page, and that's all the passes I have, but it may just be possible to get passes for extra cars on the day - but no promises.

If you're going direct to the site the postcode for Haigh Hall is WN2 1PE.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just received an email Mark stating those facts... I just popped this in as it says full breakfast menu. Assume you'll bring the passes on Wednesday Mark?

BREAKFAST MEET
8:00AM - 10:30AM
CONVOY TO THE SHOW
AFTER BREAKFAST
**********
FULL
BREAKFAST MENU AVAILABLE
**********
THE CIVIC
WOODS ROAD
ASPULL
WIGAN
WN2 1PJ
(APPROX 1 MILE FROM SHOW SITE)
**********
NO NEED TO PRE BOOK


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I won't be eating as I don't do English breakfasts. If they have croissants or Italian cakes I might be in :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> I won't be eating as I don't do English breakfasts. If they have croissants or Italian cakes I might be in :lol:


Y

Mark you will be in .............in stuck. They only serve meat and meat products this is Wigan the home of pie eaters don't you know :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Marco34 said:


> Just received an email Mark stating those facts... I just popped this in as it says full breakfast menu. Assume you'll bring the passes on Wednesday Mark?
> 
> BREAKFAST MEET
> 8:00AM - 10:30AM
> ...


Can you add the above to the first post Mark or Mark D as it will save people having to wade through posts to find it come the day. Cheers.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Mark has contacted me to give me the passes, I will bring them to the meet on Wed and be at the hall for breakfast for 9.00 ish. I will add more details about what time we have to be on the pitch when I know more. Les and Marco thanks for the info.

Phil


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Any chance of slinging my pass in the post?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes,

PM me your details please.

Phil


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be going for the full Scottish breakfast :wink:

I'll catch up with you guys at the breakfast meet 

Cheers
jimmy


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Audiphil said:


> Yes,
> 
> PM me your details please.
> 
> Phil


Thanks

Matt


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Jimmy,

Will bring your pass to the breakfast

Phil


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be hooking up at the breakfast meet but won't be in the TT, but I will be in the other TT.. [smiley=gossip.gif] 
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> I will be hooking up at the breakfast meet but won't be in the TT, but I will be in the other TT.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve


Is it a diesel by any chance lol


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Audiphil said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Will bring your pass to the breakfast
> 
> Phil


Cheers Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> I will be hooking up at the breakfast meet but won't be in the TT, but I will be in the other TT.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Steve


Just put us out of our missery? :roll: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I will be hooking up at the breakfast meet but won't be in the TT, but I will be in the other TT.. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...


Nothing too exciting im afraid, but it is a Twin Turbo addition to the family..

Dont think it will fit in on the stand..  
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Very nice. Will you be using that for travelling to work? Should shift too. Bring it near the TT stand at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Steve, if you're not taking V6RUL with you could you please pass on your pass? Can't be having a bloody BMW on the stand, even if it is German! We've had a late entrant (Phil - 'The Phantom Lord' on here) who'd like to go. He'll catch up with you at the breakfast meet.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Yeah Marco, she is for the commute to Aberdeen.
281bhp standard, but not for long.

Mark, the late arrival can pick my ticket up at the breakfast meet and I will make my own way and hide it round the back.
Steve


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Mark and Steve

Many thanks for sorting that.

Phil  8)


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Yeah Marco, she is for the commute to Aberdeen.
> 281bhp standard, but not for long.


281bhp not enough!  I can't imagine what you have planned for this one. :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hi Mark and Steve
> 
> Many thanks for sorting that.
> 
> Phil  8)


Hi Phil, welcome to the TT club. What car have you got, any pics?


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Marco, she is for the commute to Aberdeen.
> ...


Another two turbo's..........and some nitrous oxide..............!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Marco, she is for the commute to Aberdeen.
> ...


Stage 1 is easy, anything After that will take some thinking about, but this will be my daily so needs to be ready to go.
Steve


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If anybody going to the show wants any parts I am selling I can bring them with me. Look here.
viewtopic.php?f=15&t=349905&p=2681529#p2681529


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> The Phantom Lord said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mark and Steve
> ...


Hi Marco

Thanks for message, 2007 MK2 2.0 TFSI, cream leather interior

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Phil, welcome to the TT club, look forward to meeting you at the breakfast meet I have a ticket for you.

Phil


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Audiphil said:


> Phil, welcome to the TT club, look forward to meeting you at the breakfast meet I have a ticket for you.
> 
> Phil


Thanks very much Phil. Hopefully I'll catch up with you at the Millstone on Wednesday.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Phil

Would be good to see you at the Millstone, we usually get a good turnout and the food is tasty.

See you then

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice looking car Phil, see you Wednesday.


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Far too many red cars going to this now.............. but few with a black roof!!!!! Ha 

Huge Event Tent also to attend, and it gets to park with the TT's, unlike BMW's :lol: :lol: I'm just saying............

Cheers

Sutty


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Updated details as follows:

Breakfast meet at 08:45Hrs at:

The Civic
Woods Road
Aspull
Wigan
WN2 1PJ

Which is 1 mile from show site there is no need to pre Book and hall opens at 0800 suggest we meet at 08:45 hrs

Convoy to show at 09:45 to arrive at 10:00 as we need to be set up for 11:00 and do not wish to be sat in a long queue at Haigh Hall entrance WN2 1PE.

Note: there is no movement on site between 11:00 to 16:00 so be sure to allow enough time to get in site.

This event is free and recommend donation is £10 per car please, with all proceeds donated to Wigan and Leigh Hospice that do excellent work with caring for people in the community.

I will be at both the club meet at the Millstone on Wednesday and the Civic Hall with Exhibitor Passes for people that have registered on the thread. If obtaining the pass is a problem please PM me as some members have done already and I will do my best to sort.

Phil


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks again Phil for sending me the stand pass 

Really looking forward to this  see you guys there, praying for decent weather


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Pass received - thanks Phil

See ya Sunday folks


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

shell said:


> Thanks again Phil for sending me the stand pass
> 
> Really looking forward to this  see you guys there, praying for decent weather


Pray hard, looks mixed at present :lol:

Phil, if those are the official times then maybe I was wrong too suggest an earlier leaving time. I was just sure it was earlier last year.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's the thing that was wheeled in scratching and bouncing it's way in last year :roll:










I'm hoping to get this dug out in time and bring it










Oh and found this, Matt and his 225, where has he gone? and a side of Les's old black car.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I'll be there early for the usual breakfast. ;-)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

We doing brekkie at 8.30 or 9 then? We discussed moving it earlier the other night, but now I'm not sure what we decided upon! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Lets go for 08:45 Meet and leave for Haigh Hall at 09:45 which will make sure we are set up for 11:00 and hopefully miss queues.


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

08.45 is fine with me 8)

Looking forward to it.....see you all there


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Jimmy,

I have you ticket and will be at Breakfast meet, look forward to seeing you there.

Phil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Just spoke with Shane who will be joining us for breakfast


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

We'll see everyone at 8.45, really looking forward to it 

Karen, Scott & Jonny


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I will just be meeting you guys at haigh hall, what time will you all get there? Will we be in the same place as usual - close to the hall on the right hand side as you go down the road?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Matt B said:


> I think I will just be meeting you guys at haigh hall, what time will you all get there? Will we be in the same place as usual - close to the hall on the right hand side as you go down the road?


As far as I know it's the same place, see you there.

I'll meet you guys at the breakfast meet but will be more like 9:15. I'm not having a breakfast there and every extra minute in bed on a Sunday counts. :wink:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco,

Thanks for letting us know.

Phil


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

was a good day , lovely cars guys and gals and my little fella loved the police bike


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Really enjoyed today, the cars on the layout looked great, many thanks for the donations with 15 cars on the event we raised £150 for Wigan and Leigh Hospice that I gave to the organisers today on behalf of the TTOC who were extremely thankful.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi All

I enjoyed this one more than the previous two, perhaps the lack of rain helped and the good bunch that is now the NW crew. Well done to Karen and Phil for persevering with the layout, unlike the NCP parked Porsche :roll: A good day but pitty we were short on space, given we actually do something with our cars. Here are some photos of the TTs. I didn't take any of the others this time.



















The red TTs Mk1









The red TTs MK2 - notice the bonnets closed!  









Phil forced to open and do some cleaning of the engine bay.









Anyone spot the intruder?


















This was the worst of my panarama shots but the rest chopped of Karen's. :roll:














































Honorary Porsche guest :lol:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

marco, youve made my car look good on the photos

had a good day never stopped laughing,i didnt realise white mk2 roadsters had a cup holder under the bonnet

and a big thanks to andrea and her man servant for letting me tag along

really was a top day still laughing


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Marco,

Great shots and the coffee warmer option may really catch on 

Phil


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Indeed it was good. Added some more photos. Matt's and Shane's underbonnets.

Certainly a "How to" for keeping coffee warm on a journey, who needs cup holders. :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Really was a great day gets better every year.
Thanks guys for all the laughs, Kurt your welcome, anytime some good pics too mark


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Had a fantastic day. Some great photo's there (haven't downloaded mine yet, busy guzzling wine!!).

Had plenty of laughs, especially at 'coffeecupgate', I seriously thought Sutty was going to wet himself!! :lol:

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Great day today, nice to meet a few new faces (new to me anyway).
Really enjoyed the show and some of the metal on display was fabulous. Here are some of my pics - non TT related as I am sure the TT pics will come in from other members.









My favourite car of the show this 2002 BMW



You could say it was the dogs b*******









Surely speed bumps are a problem lol


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Just to echo what's already been said, 'twas a brilliant day enjoyed with a fab bunch of good folk. Looking forward to another.

Here's a pic of what should have won 'Audi of the day' :lol:










And car of the show without question was:










If I only had the money...sigh!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a brilliant time today, as usual. This show really does get better every year 8)

Some cracking photos posted above. Mine aren't nearly as good, but hopefully I'll post some later this week.


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Great day and good to meet yet more members of the club. The tt's looked great  big thanks to everyone


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Really enjoyed ourselves yesterday. many thanks to everyone for making it such a brilliant day 

Looking forward to next meet.

Phil & Sue


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Good to meet you both again. Agreed, it was a great show and my first too


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

A really great day guys, good to meet up with you again.... and a few new faces too 

And a good turn out of nice TT's, even after Sara joining the dark side :wink:

All the best
Jimmy


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Never mind the darkside MK2s they'all red!!! :lol:


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

Marco34 said:


> Never mind the darkside MK2s they'all red!!! :lol:


Suppose that's a compromise :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

The *best* colour! 8)


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I too had a really good day, very much enjoyed the company as well as the fabulous cars


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Seems Haigh went better than AITP..
Steve


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

burns said:


> The *best* colour! 8)


Indeed, adds 10 bhp you know.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Finally, here are a few of my photo's:




































Getting ready to leave at the end of the day:









And the prize for the worse case of TTOC-D goes to Derek (Andrea's cleaner) who never had a cloth out of his hands!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Seems Haigh went better than AITP..
> Steve


Well, certainly not much on the pic front and our display of TTs was super, thanks to Karen.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great pics Karen. The relection in Matt's car is great. The year before was best, I think Derek dried most TTs after the rain. He goes home a pound or two lighter! :lol: Got a shot of my old man with Mark.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Great pics Karen. The relection in Matt's car is great. The year before was best, I think Derek dried most TTs after the rain. He goes home a pound or two lighter! :lol: Got a shot of my old man with Mark.


Matt's car was like a mirror, very eye catching.

I didn't know Derek did foreigners, I dried my own, I know for next time now! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Derek is a slave to the cloth..
Steve


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Cloud said:


>


Thanks for posting this, I only got a couple of shots of my car on the day and this one is fab - thanks a lot 

I do like the fact that you can see the line of tt's reflecting in it.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Matt B said:


> Thanks for posting this, I only got a couple of shots of my car on the day and this one is fab - thanks a lot
> 
> I do like the fact that you can see the line of tt's reflecting in it.


Hi Matt, here are a couple more with your car (one with Shane's in too)


















You spent far too long talking to my brother to take lots of photo's! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Karen,

Great pictures and your idea for the layout worked a treat which in my view was the best layout at the show


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Audiphil said:


> Karen,
> 
> Great pictures and your idea for the layout worked a treat which in my view was the best layout at the show


Thanks Phil, although I'm thinking about seeking therapy for my 'lamination' habit!! :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Audiphil said:
> 
> 
> > Karen,
> ...


Things do get laminated don't they. Is this a work item or have you indulged your laminating at home?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Marco34 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Audiphil said:
> ...


I hate to confess to this - it is a work item but I have 'borrowed' it for home use on more than one occasion!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't think what for, perhaps the chores rota for Scott :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I can't think what for, perhaps the chores rota for Scott :lol: :lol: :lol:


Perhaps Scott himself :wink:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

ImolaTT said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't think what for, perhaps the chores rota for Scott :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Ok, now I'm starting to look odd (well, more odd than usual!).

I'm going to make a big effort to kick my habit (I might laminate a sheet on how to do it!!!) :lol:


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

Thought i'd share a few pic's before karen laminates em............ 













































































































How we didn't win best stand of the show, I will never know..........


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

More pics - thanks guys 

With regard to the stand I think the layout was fantastic for a photoshoot but if I am honest the big empty space seemed to be intimidating a lot of folks who actually avoided walking across the open ground. 
I honestly think that it would have attracted more people to mill about if the space had a couple of cars in it. 
Saying that I have amused myself reading the audis in the park thread and it seems we had a much nicer time. Apologies to anyone I didn't speak to, hopefully I can introduce myself at future north west meets.

By the way who actually did win the best stand as there was some poor efforts lol


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Matt B said:


> By the way who actually did win the best stand as there was some poor efforts lol


Blumin Porsche the turf robbing gits.

Scott and I have come up with a new layout with ideas last night over a few pints of Peroni which will defo (in my opinion) win us stand of the show next year. Porsche will fall god damn it! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi Matt, we can place some cars in the centre or offer therapy for people who fear walking across open ground


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

t'mill said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > By the way who actually did win the best stand as there was some piss poor efforts lol
> ...


Lol, I did like the Porsche stand but I am a Porsche whore lmao


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Still chuckling to myself about the ace time we had on Sunday. Managed to get some pics sorted (somehow I managed to take over 60 photos that day!). Here are a selection of my favourites anyway:

The laminated plan of action! Note the green background (denoting grass!) and the miniature TTs (the concept no less!), although Karen is still gutted that she didn't manage to find coloured TTs. The TTs had tiny blobs of glue on the back (sticky but not stuck!) so that they could still be moved if necessary! :lol:



Some shots of our beauties:











The coolest ice cream van EVER! 8)



Check out Shane's wife, Julie, and her bottle of Asti on the table, and plastic champers flute! 



Turns out that our NW Rep, Phil, has a dark side!



Some of my other favourites:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

burns said:


> Turns out that our NW Rep, Phil, has a dark side!


I love this picture - didn't know Phil had it in him!! :lol:


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

More great photos


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've certainly clocked a few pie munchers in the background! :lol:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes, I defo need to lose a good 2 stone. Officially a fat bastid now


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

That makes two of us then


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was referring to the general public, non of you guys. Pie munchers being the locals


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Of course, Wigan being the pie eating capital of the North West :lol: I forgot about that!


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I've just seen this thread and thought 'oh I might go to this and have a look as its just down the road'. Went to put it on the calendar and realised we're in September  I think I need to take some time off work, its bad enough losing track of what day it is but now I'm losing months!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

You will be very welcome to join us next year as it was a great day out supporting a well deserving charity.


----------

